# Post yer Punkin'



## graigdavis

Here's my first pumpkin design for this year.  My Basset hound Otis.  I sketched up the picture from a photo I took of him a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Alex_B

Is that really cut in pumpkin? Then it is great.

Cannot post anything, we don't do the pumpkin stuff over here.


----------



## graigdavis

Yup, it's cut into a pumpkin.  Here's one I did last year.


----------



## Ls3D

I'd like to borrow your laser for mine!

-Shea


----------



## graigdavis

Laser?  I just used some cheap little knife/saw that came in a kids kit at Wal-mart.


----------



## Alex_B

they sell laser knifes at Wal-mart?


----------



## graigdavis

Yes.  Make sure you ask someone where they are.  If they tell you they don't have one, don't back down.  They do...


----------



## Chiller

graigdavis said:


> Yup, it's cut into a pumpkin. Here's one I did last year.


 

:thumbup::thumbup:​


----------



## Big Mike

Nice work.


----------



## matt-l

don't carve pumpkins for another little while around here, they'll rot before halloween night!


----------



## Chiller

matt-l said:


> don't carve pumpkins for another little while around here, they'll rot before halloween night!


 
But that is the cool part.  Carve a few now, so they rot, and smell like death.   Put them out on the ol stoop, and it adds to the atmosphere. :mrgreen:


----------



## graigdavis

matt-l said:


> don't carve pumpkins for another little while around here, they'll rot before halloween night!



The chances of it making it to the end of the month arent good.  But thats Okay, it will give me a chance to carve another one.  And I love eating the seeds!


----------



## kundalini

If you coat the inside with Vaseline (or similar) and also keep the pumpkin in a cool (fridge) place during the day away from light, it will help prolong its life.  You can also dunk the pumpkin in water from time to time.

I'll start my carvings the weekend before Halloween.


----------



## matt-l

Chiller said:


> But that is the cool part.  Carve a few now, so they rot, and smell like death.   Put them out on the ol stoop, and it adds to the atmosphere. :mrgreen:



eww...also, wheres your gory pumpkins? we all want shots of your house during halloween...it's a must!!!


----------



## Chiller

matt-l said:


> eww...also, wheres your gory pumpkins? we all want shots of your house during halloween...it's a must!!!


 
This year, we are not doing our haunt, but all of us are doing solo projects elsewhere. (long story)

I will try to dig up some shots of my past pumpkins tho. 
Here is a link to some of last years haunt. 
Scarefest

sorry....we dont do pumpkins at this one :er:


----------



## Rachelsne

I did my first pumplkin last year, I had no idea how much work it was LOL-I only carved a bat into mine, I wish they came all hollowed out and ready for carving LOL


----------

